# error 54 ,epson R3000, adj prog



## Martinled (Feb 6, 2014)

Ld reset roller error - how can I fix 

Thanks for help


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

A little more info about what type of conversion you have would help.

However, the LD reset roller error has to do with the ASF motor timing.


----------



## Martinled (Feb 6, 2014)

I bought used printer ,I see it box was droped ,because case is little damage ,after turn on the printer coming error on printer display.
I check error in Adjprog and is something about Ld reset roller error .
I just need a small hint where start ,what part I need to replace.
I have 3 the same printers for spare parts.
Thanks


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

The hint is the ASF stepper and corresponding sensor timing. This is the back sheet feed mechanism in a stock epson printer.

It's hard to tell what caused that with so little info


----------



## Martinled (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes I dont know to much before not look inside,but first i need to contact seller,thanks any way  ,I will back to this problem when i know more


----------



## trentinos (Mar 16, 2016)

Did you ever figure out what the issue was with the LD roller? I'm having a similar issue, but with a brand new printer.


----------

